# the way schwinn should have made the occ chopper!



## krazikev

I got a welder a month ago and slapped this together in 3 days, then went for a long 8 mile ride with my nefhew to test it, lets just say it made it home intacked. quess the welding worked, enjoy guys


----------



## rustyspoke66

Cool! How does it ride?


----------



## krazikev

rustyspoke66 said:


> Cool! How does it ride?




belive it or not, rides like a dream! i just added a cool sissybar to lean back on.


----------



## krazikev

krazikev said:


> I got a welder a month ago and slapped this together in 3 days, then went for a long 8 mile ride with my nefhew to test it, lets just say it made it home intacked. quess the welding worked, enjoy guys




latest update, added sissybar, homemade handlebars and skull


----------



## Santee

Yikes! Serious rake on dat bike!


----------



## hotrodbob

that what i call a bike


----------



## pedal alley

hows the turn radius ?
sic ride , man.


----------



## StevieZ

I agree. Your bikes are cool. But check mine out. I have working tail lights, headlights, license plate lights, and under glow. Under the kick stand out of the fork tubes and under the saddle bags. this bike looks awesome coming down the road qith the lights and all the Accessories on it. The rebirth of cool.


----------

